# Need To Rant After A Scary Day



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

Yes. That was a bad situation.

It is good that you are honest with yourself and take some responsibility. 


LydiaAndJustice said:


> I have lost all my confidence with him. He is way too much for me to handle and I think I need to either sell him to someone who can handle him or put him through a 30 day training program.


To be honest, I think you should sell him.
Horses like that don't magically change in thirty days. Horses like that need constant work. Remember, every time you work with a horse, you are either teaching them or un-teaching them - whether you mean to or not - whether you realize that or not. Sending them to a trainer is maybe okay for a vice or two or because you are "busy." However, in situations like this, it is a two-way street. You _both_ need training - not just Chase.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I am so sorry. Is this why he was passed on to you? I am proud of you for thinking rationally that he may be better off with a WAY more experienced person!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't know the history between you and your horse so basing my response off this story alone.

If he's just truly afraid of cattle and this was a one time occurrence maybe send him to someone who can get him over that. Not just anyone who happens to have a few cows in the pasture but someone who knows how to build confidence in a horse working cows. And once he is confident have you come over and ride, teach you to be confident around them as well and keep your horse in a position to stay confident.

If this type of behavior is common and he was using the cattle as an excuse to take advantage of you that day then you may be over horsed. At that point you may want to evaluate your capabilities compared to his and decide if putting money into a trainer is worth it to you or selling him onto someone who can handle him and you find something suitable for you to ride.

Sorry you had a bad day but glad no one was physically injured.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This horse was never going to be suitable for you but in the hands of an older, more experienced person he could be turned around
Do him and you a favour and let him go before there's a serious accident .


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

It is very scary. No matter how many times we TELL someone how dangerous a situation_ could be_, in reality it takes that exact situation to occur to convince them. I'm glad nothing serious happened to either of you and I am also glad that you learned a very valuable lesson. How powerful a horse is and how quick they can turn wild. You must NEVER lose that respect. It should always be there in the back of your mind. I see some people laugh at cautious horse people - but those cautious people are continously aware of the potential harm a horse can do, even if just out of fear. Courage is fine but it at least requires that you know what it is you're getting yourself into.



With that said, you handled it as best you could, I think. But what it does mean is that Chase doesn't look to you for guidance or protection and he now KNOWS he can scare you enough to dismount AND he can run off as he pleases. Whether or not he's doing coz he's smart or fearful - or even both?! - we can't know as we don't know him. And you barely know him too and even if you did do you even know how to tell the difference? Training you would be far more beneficial in the long run. Maybe in 5 years time you will have the skillset to deal with a horse like Chase. But in the mean time what then? Maybe hand him over to someone who can handle him NOW and then take on a project later on? He does sound sweet enough as good as he's been so far. But be careful what you teach him or what he teaches you. Do you even know when a horse is training YOU?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not remembering about this horse's background. so based ONLY on this thread . . . 



One small thing is to use leather reins that have a buckle in the middle; the typical English ones. That way, they will break if they become entangled in his legs and he puts any real pressure on them.


I think my lease horse would also freak if a herd of cows came running up the hill next to him. he just would. As would most horses. Most horses are upset by ANY group of animals running toward them, let alone cows.


the things you can change, however, are getting him desensitized to cows, and have correct tack.


----------



## ManicDaisy (Dec 13, 2018)

I agree with @tinyliny that old-fashioned British reins were better in this regard. There’s always going to be a worst case scenario where a horse just has to run for it. Ive been wondering why it’s become fashionable to have horses in tack that can kill them. :/

But mostly....why was your mother there????? After your last post...when everyone said not to have her there.

Why?

Because I have a real question:

What were you more upset about in that moment: Chase’s freak out? Or your mother seeing Chase’s freak out?

I’m sorry for being so blunt. 

But if you just go out and get a different horse, and you continue to let her watch your lessons, you’re gonna be setting yourself up for failure.

I’m sure she’s a nice lady, and loves you very much. But if you’re gonna be the boss of a horse, you need to be the boss.


----------



## ManicDaisy (Dec 13, 2018)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I
> If this type of behavior is common and he was using the cattle as an excuse to take advantage of you


She said that she got off Chase because her mother was freaking out.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

ManicDaisy said:


> But mostly....why was your mother there????? After your last post...when everyone said not to have her there.


. 
No body else was at the barn that day and I’m not allowed to ride Chase alone. If something did go super wrong then someone needs to be there to call 911


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm glad you are OK Lydia...scared, and realization that Chase is a lot more horse than you are comfortable with is a rude awakening.
So...do think about this though...
Riding or being at the barn alone for exactly what you just went through is a no-no.
If this had gone wrong, forget the horses behavior but you trying to handle him could of seriously hurt you..
So, Chase has not met cows before and many horses react as he did on first meeting...
Smell and look of a cow, forget the sounds they make mentally unhinge many horses...
Being turned out in a adjacent field to them also desensitizes the animals to each other and less of a reaction from either happens in future.
Horses spook and pull away often...it is why you need to very aware of how you handle yourself and your horse at all times with special attention to their tack so less chance of breaking, or hurting the horse occurs.
Once Chase was spooked, the shrill noise of your mother carrying on made matters worse as did the horse feeding off of your vibes of excitement and panic...
Two times he spooked and got away...two times Chase lost his confidence in his handler to protect him and guide him past "monsters"...
You did do the right things though in speaking quietly to the horse and telling who ever was making the loud noise to shut-up and be quiet...


So, Chase is a lot of horse for your level of experience and rider it seems.
If he was a easy sell he would of been sold with his looks and the fact he jumps in this state. _fact_.
You are discovering he has "holes" in his training and issues that you are not comfortable dealing with and honestly are probably beyond your abilities yet as a rider.
With that realization and the fact your trainers are very limited in their knowledge and ability, yes for your safety you need to sell Chase.
Put him in a sale barn and let professionals in a professional atmosphere market him and find him a suitable new home.
Do not get involved and stay away and out of the transactions as this you know nothing about...
One word misspoke and you could land Chase in a bad home situation, that is being honest.
Your confidence is very shaken and for you to ride this horse again is _*not*_ a good idea.
At this point in time I bet your mom will be in favor of the horse leaving...so do this.
However, do this at a barn you have no ties to, will not see Chase everyday and know no one who can bring tales back to haunt you with.
Now...go back to Justice and buy him if you still think he is the horse for you.
You've had a taste now of what having a dedicated personal horse is with Chase, and now have learned what a real spirited animal is like to sit astride..
Make some decisions though that will benefit you for now and in the future.
Sell Chase as hard as it is to read that...your confidence broken and you scared of a blow-up again and bad spook...you will not easily overcome that and this horse is smart enough to capitalize this against you.
Training/Sale barn where Chase will be handled by true professionals will get him and you the best outcome.
I'm sorry Lydia....I really hoped this horse would be a good match for you.
I'm just really glad you learned a valuable lesson and recognize this is not for you and he needs gone so you not be hurt...
Most important in all of this is you stay safe.
Hugs...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

(Similar things have happened to all of us!) Honestly, if this little fiasco has brought you to this frame of mind, you're not ready for any horse. Even the quietest bomb proof horse has the potential to do this. If you want something guaranteed to never have a reaction to life, get a bike. Your mom may never get over her fears, but you are in a wonderful position to either join her camp or learn from every little detail of this experience. So it's up to you.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Welcome to horse ownership. Not in a snarky way but - this is what horse ownership can entail. Ups and downs. You were worried about him being given long term sedation. What ever came of that? Did you have blood drawn? You had a thread not so long ago about getting an OTTB to work with and the general consensus then would be that this wouldn't work at this point in time for you due to several reasons and circumstances beyond your control as a minor. Now you've leaped before really taking a hard look and purchased an OTTB that needs lots of work and it isn't something you are really ready for. You've already had a trainer out once to help with an issue. Finding him a home that can put serious work into him would be doing you both a favor. No shame in that. 



Those cows didn't just magically appear, they've been there. This horse has been on that property for almost a month. He's seen the cows. While recently I have started to see more than I care of "the series of unfortunate events" that is becoming a quick excuse for someone that is unprepared and riding a horse that has the potential (more so than other horses) for injuring the rider, it does happen. I just feel this is less of that and more you just aren't ready. You should have a horse under you that is comfortable enough with his surroundings and is not so reactive that something like this is likely to occur. That you weren't bucked off says how far you've come but still not ready for this. He was sold for a reason. You're experiencing that reason first hand. It could be 30 days with a solid trainer experienced with OTTB then another 30 with you and the trainer working to together could get you were you want to be with him. That is a solid 60 days - not just a one time trainer handling session. 30 days meaning 30 rides, day after day, little to no time off (other than maybe one day of rest a week) and then followed with the same for you.


I had a friend that had her mare bred so that the daughter could raise a baby. The mare was prone to spook and bred to a high energy, spooky stallion. They boarded so baby was born under the care of a friend that was supposed to be able to bring them through to maturity together and the foal was to be her horse of a lifetime. For whatever reason training was never accomplished and 10 years later she had a horse she could barely get a saddle on without literally an hour of coaxing. I watched more times than I wanted to see it. I had no issue saddling him, neither did the new BO where she moved him to since this lack of training broke a long term friendship. Neither I nor the new BO could be paid money to back this horse. The mother sent him off for 30, then 60 and finally 90 days before the daughter was able to ride under the direction of the trainer. 30 days later they brought him home and found a new barn to board at that was maybe 10 minutes from their house. She was supposed to be riding him daily and having continued lessons on him. He was traded before the end of that first month having him home. She now has a really nice, older mare that has BTDT and takes care of her. She is even showing - her lifelong dream. Her horse? He's a skeleton compared to what he used to be. Purposefully under fed to keep him in check and is shown by a long time, very experienced rider and will be sold once he racks up enough wins to promote him and make back what has been put into him by this new owner. It is a sad, sad, story. This is why cheap or free horses aren't free. 



Your mom may not be the best person to have on hand but at least the barn has that stipulation that you have to have someone there in case of an emergency. As for Chase killing himself with his tack, accidents happen. Reins will break or the pain from the bit when he steps will cause him to stop long before that happens. Not to say there was never a horse killed by a tack failure but that isn't anywhere close to the top ten reason horses die.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

While your decision to pass Chase along might be a spur of the moment thing, I hope you stick with it.

I know some of us are seen as meanie poopy head Debbie Downers at times, but honestly we are not.

Everyone understands what it is like to be young and starry eyed, to want to own the big fancy horse, rather than the appropriate ‘pony’ None of us are immune to dreaming, and you have a thread asking about OTTB’s a while ago, so this is a seed that has been growing, we all totally get the excitement and thrill of being offered just what you are looking for, and FREE, or at low price, it’s meant to be right?

Nope, so often wrong, there are wonderful unicorns who are given away, but they are rare, most cheap or free horses have issues of some sort. My current mare wasn’t free, not by a long shot, but I got her at a price well below what she should have cost, I knew that she was going to cost me. So far I have spent 90 days trainer fees, 2 lots of vets fees, 2 lots of body work fees, a fortune in extra blankets, a smaller fortune on therapeutic blankets and a hood, oh and then there is supplements....still not sure that all this is going to pay off, it was a gamble, and one I would not of undertaken unless I had an established support network of coach, trainer, body worker and vet.

This is what you lack, the support network, even with the horses you have been riding, the biggest cry on here has been “get some good trainer/coach/instructor help” The response is always “i can’t” For the sake of Chase, your future and your mothers sanity, PLEASE try and rehome him, and put the money you would of been spending into improving your skill sets.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

Don't give up.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm sorry you had this experience. Being a new horse owner is hard. It is a million times harder when you are scared of your horse and don't enjoy riding him. I fully understand that feeling of dread and pit in your stomach when you know you have to go to the barn to face more horse than you can handle. It really shouldn't be that way.

Two riders at my barn recently came to the correct conclusion that they were very overhorsed. They were both advanced beginner/novice riders who had bought a first horse a year ago. Over the course of a year, both riders had their confidence eroded, regressed in their skills, lost their joy, and suffered minor injuries. Both sadly put their horses (not bad or cheap horses, just beyond their ability) on the market and sold them to more appropriate owners. Both got help from a very experienced rider and horseman at our barn to search for new horses. They both rode a lot of prospects, and eventually, both found a great horse for their level of riding. They are both taking lessons again on their new horses and are starting to ride again with confidence and happiness.

One of the best skills to learn in life is admitting when you've made the wrong decision and then taking the responsibility to make things right with yourself. You're going to face similar situations as an adult in relationships, careers, and financial endeavors. You do your best to make the right decision, you put forth the effort to make it work the way you hoped it would, but you eventually realize that it is not what you wanted or expected. It takes a lot of strength to admit it and to publicly change your mind, but it sure saves a lot of needless suffering.

I am a rescuer of people, I always cheer for the under dog. I always hope for happy endings. But, I have learned over my adult life that my safety is priceless and that my happiness is to be fiercely protected. Riding and owning horses is supposed to be fun, or at least enjoyable most of the time. It costs too much money, time and effort for the outcome to only be fear, frustration and misery.

Edited to add: Not that there aren't rare unicorns in the horse world, but it's not a coincidence that the best horse of our four was also the most expensive. The saying "Cheap, broke or sound... pick two," is most often true in the world of horses.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Why not turn him loose in the arena next to the cows a bit? Talk to 4h and find out when they will be putting the cows out. All of those things can be done without you getting hurt or startled.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

ManicDaisy said:


> She said that she got off Chase because her mother was freaking out.


I'm not sure what that has to do with it?
The horse reacted to the cattle out fear or used as an excuse to take advantage and intimidate it's rider. Which I'm guessing worked otherwise we all wouldn't be posting about it. 
If it was a reason to intimidate her than the horse has been probably working up to it for some time but most likely not as obvious as this last incident.
But again I dont know the history.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Filou said:


> Why not turn him loose in the arena next to the cows a bit? Talk to 4h and find out when they will be putting the cows out. All of those things can be done without you getting hurt or startled.


I feel the the cows are a symptom, not the problem.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

Golden Horse said:


> I feel the the cows are a symptom, not the problem.


I agree. There are going to be "metaphoric cows" on every ride. Either you can hold a horse together in stressful situations, or you can't. 

I would agree that if the horse became agitated being ridden around cows, a good choice would be to get off and desensitize. That is what I would do, too. But if the horse proceeds to lose his mind multiple times, to the point of potentially harming himself and his handler, while being led AWAY from scary cows, he's not beginner horse owner material. 

You can't train a horse that you're afraid of. It's not going to work. This is a kid. This is a horse that was dumped on her for free. One or both are going to be badly hurt in this endeavor. 

It's not about the cows.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

humanartrebel1020 said:


> Don't give up.


Realizing that a horse and rider are not well-matched is NOT giving up. Selling a horse to a more appropriate home is NOT giving up.


I think the OP is showing a great deal of maturity by admitting Chase is not the right horse for her.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I also know nothing of the horse’s history except for what I’ve read here. Like @COWCHICK77, I would say a one time issue with cows, even this big of an issue, is something that just might happen and could be overcome by the right person.

Reading along though, free horses are free for a reason. If that reason is not that they are over 20 and someone just wants to get out from under retiring them, it usually is bad. 

One thing I’ve heard many times in my life is, “There are lots of good horses.” People say this whenever they see someone hitting their head against a wall with a horse that just won’t work for them. All of us have been there I am sure. I got rid of one just this last year. Someone asked me, “Are you riding him because you want to or because you have to?” Sometimes we need to look hard at our motivation. There is nothing wrong with turning a horse you don’t like. It works out better for everyone in the end.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

Lydia, I've been in your shoes over the last year. My situation turned out okay (for now), but that is less due to my effort and more due to Salty's response over time.

We bought Salty last year for my daughter, who was a decent novice teen rider at the time. She couldn't ride him well. I kept making her try. We changed bits, saddles, rode him hard, rode him quiet. They couldn't make it work. She got frustrated and hated going to the barn. The last time I made her get on him in the round pen, she rode him for 30 seconds, he blew up in a lost-his-mind bucking fit for no apparent reason, and we were all incredibly lucky she wasn't badly hurt. She never got on him again, and has lost a lot of her joy and confidence. She now has a better horse for her and is slowly rebuilding what she lost.

Shortly after that --maybe a week later? --Salty was diagnosed with squamous cell cancer in his eye. Our choices were to put him down or have his eye removed. Most people who knew me, including my trusted trainer, told me to send him back or put him down. I knew if I sent him back to his previous owners, they would put him down. After talking extensively with my vet, I decided to go ahead with the surgery, but I made the decision that if he was crazy or dangerous after surgery, I would make the decision to put him down. I knew I couldn't take the risk of owning a dangerous, unpredictable horse. 

We scheduled the surgery and I committed to riding him every day to try to settle in with him. We made slow progress, but he didn't do anything crazy, and glimmers of his best horse self began to emerge. We weren't there yet, but I was a little more comfortable. 

The day of surgery came and we trailered him to the vet for surgery. It was a blustery, windy day, and he was nervous being away from his barn and buddies. We were standing outside, waiting to go in the OR doors when a stack of big round catering tables for an open house blew over -- BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! -- right next to us. We both jumped and looked at each other. Salty looked at the tables and at me, as if to say, "it's okay, they're not going to get us." 

They did his surgery standing, and he was a perfect patient. He loaded right into the trailer afterwards, and backed out quietly at home. I was really nervous about post op care, but he ate his Bute with applesauce, kept his dressing on without rubbing it, took his oral antibiotics with only a little fussing and fighting, and never spooked or got aggressive when I was caring for him. He endured dressing changes and incision care with patience. He was safe to handle on the ground when he got off stall rest, and was okay to ride when we got the okay.

Several months later, he bucked me off hard with little provocation, similar to how he bucked my daughter. I led him back down the arena to the mounting block. His head was low and he knew he did wrong. I swung back on and took a few trips around the arena and he was fine. I was scared for a while after, but kept putting in the time. Nine months later, we are finally going well together and I love him and see him for the great horse he is. I also know he could buck me off today for no reason. I am willing to take that risk for now. I have learned to bail, tuck and roll. 

So, you say, "You saved Salty! What a happy ending! Now, I know I can save Chase!"

Wrong.

I did not save Salty. Salty saved himself. Salty saved himself by being safe to handle, safe to trailer, safe to groom, safe to tack, safe to doctor. Salty sealed his fate (for now) by graduating from a 2 day parade training clinic, by being patient with me and learning to be my partner, by being a cracker jack trail horse, even with one eye. He is basically a good horse with a small quirk that I can deal with, and hopefully it will go away over time.

He is my horse for the rest of his life, but my original decision still stands. I will never sell him, but if he ever becomes unsafe to handle or dangerous to ride, I will put him down. My safety means more than his. Period. Cold hearted. Realistic.

I think you need to make some hard decisions. You aren't faced with putting Chase down, you can move him on to a more experienced trainer or handler. As long as you have him, you do not have the time and money for a horse you will enjoy. Your safety is at risk, as is his. He is not safe for you right now.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Actually Cedar & Salty if I remember correctly they paid $100 for the horse.


----------



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

Cedar & Salty said:


> He is my horse for the rest of his life, but my original decision still stands. I will never sell him, but if he ever becomes unsafe to handle or dangerous to ride, I will put him down. Cold hearted. Realistic.


I'm sorry - I hate to say anything, but this makes me sad. 

I know nothing of you, your horse, or your situation, but - respectfully - are you really willing to make Salty pay for your mistakes if you can't handle him? I'm genuinely curious. You'd honestly rather put him down when he becomes "too much to handle" rather than be pro-active and sell him when you realize he is becoming "too much to handle?" "Bad, dangerous" horses aren't born - they are made.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Realizing that a horse and rider are not well-matched is NOT giving up. Selling a horse to a more appropriate home is NOT giving up.
> 
> 
> I think the OP is showing a great deal of maturity by admitting Chase is not the right horse for her.



Absolutely, if I could like this more than once I would.




QtrBel said:


> Actually Cedar & Salty if I remember correctly they paid $100 for the horse.


Mainly because people here pointed out that buying him saved any misunderstandings over a ‘free’ horse in the future.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Realizing that a horse and rider are not well-matched is NOT giving up. Selling a horse to a more appropriate home is NOT giving up.
> 
> 
> I think the OP is showing a great deal of maturity by admitting Chase is not the right horse for her.


I Did not say any of that was giving up. Did you ever think Maybe the rider Also needs to hear something encouraging as well.. 
A spook like this can be very scary for everyone included and dangerous.
Dont give up dont give up on yourself ,or your riding passion. Chemistry you had or can have with the the horse is still there...and future horses. I hope your not feeling too down about everything.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

humanartrebel1020 said:


> I Did not say any of that was giving up. Did you ever think Maybe the rider Also needs to hear something encouraging as well..
> A spook like this can be very scary for everyone included and dangerous.
> Dont give up dont give up on yourself ,or your riding passion. Chemistry you had or can have with the the horse is still there...and future horses. I hope your not feeling too down about everything.



What the rider is hearing here IS positive, it’s a resounding cheer for what sounds like a great decision.

There is a world of difference between giving a message that just says “don’t give up” could mean anything that the reader wants.

Not one person answering here wants the OP to give up riding, we all would love her to get the training and the skills she needs with on the ground support and a suitable horse, so in a few years time she can find another Chase, when she has the tool kit to cope with it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@ a CMa "I'm sorry - I hate to say anything, but this makes me sad. 

I know nothing of you, your horse, or your situation, but - respectfully - are you really willing to make Salty pay for your mistakes if you can't handle him? I'm genuinely curious. You'd honestly rather put him down when he becomes "too much to handle" rather than be pro-active and sell him when you realize he is becoming "too much to handle?" "Bad, dangerous" horses aren't born - they are made."


Sometimes the kindest thing is to put the animal down. It isn't an easy decision, nor should it be an easy out. If the owner has given their best and their all and the determination is still to euthanize in the best interest of the animal then it is what it is. Sure you could give them away, sell, put them in auction or think you are handing them over to a good home only come to find out they are even less equipped than you were and the animal has done serious harm or been sent to the packer's. 



I have one of those that had the owner not had a place to send her horse (me) then the horse would have been put down. She had put more than one person in the hospital and had no tolerance for human interaction. NONE. She got on the trailer on her own simply because her pasture mate (dam) was loaded up before her. It was follow the leader or get left alone which is another thing she doesn't tolerate. Had I not had the space and history I had with this horse she would have been put down. There is no doubt she would have eventually killed someone in the situation she was in. You can't come on a forum and assume that there is always an alternate answer. There are times when there isn't. For my girl I am the end of the line. She can't be sold or given away with her history. It would be wrong. I also wouldn't want the liability or wonder. Had anyone of us come here and told Lydia that having her horse PTS was the answer then I think we would be out of line as we aren't there to make an evaluation. It is always the option that needs to be on the table though no one wants to look at it but realistically there are times when that is the best course of action and that decision is between the horse owner and the person putting them down.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

Golden Horse said:


> What the rider is hearing here IS positive, it’s a resounding cheer for what sounds like a great decision.
> 
> There is a world of difference between giving a message that just says “don’t give up” could mean anything that the reader wants.
> 
> Not one person answering here wants the OP to give up riding, we all would love her to get the training and the skills she needs with on the ground support and a suitable horse, so in a few years time she can find another Chase, when she has the tool kit to cope with it.



Okay.. i Didnt say it wasnt... Im speaking for myself. POsitive truth and Personal Encouragement are two different things. The message was simple and from the heart.. Thats what i had to say..I didnt include anyone else in my message to insinuate that anyone would want otherwise than good things come out of this..


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Interrupted. There was a time when I was really young and in college and where I worked there was a horse that had been surrendered because the owner's daughter was in ICU as a result of the interaction between the two. The horse was aggressive. very aggressive. The man that bought him thought he just had a fiery spirit and he was what daughter wanted so why not. If got the answer with in a few weeks of taking the horse home. The trainer where I was at made the decision to PTS because he was of the opinion that it couldn't be worked or niced out of him. There would always be that ticking time bomb in that horse that made him an unknown danger to work around. How I wanted to save that horse. It wasn't until years later that I stopped wondering if a and realized why and was ok with their decision. 



It isn't always the answer though and you are right there are horses that deserve a chance. I've met those and been a small part of the lives of a few. You have to know though when that chance can be taken and where that horse will need to be for that chance to work. The Percheron that I had as my avatar was one of those. In the right hands he was a sweet, sweet baby. In the wrong hands he put that owner in ICU.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

α CMa;1970652721 said:


> I'm sorry - I hate to say anything, but this makes me sad.
> 
> I know nothing of you, your horse, or your situation, but - respectfully - are you really willing to make Salty pay for your mistakes if you can't handle him? I'm genuinely curious. You'd honestly rather put him down when he becomes "too much to handle" rather than be pro-active and sell him when you realize he is becoming "too much to handle?" "Bad, dangerous" horses aren't born - they are made.


Here's the sad truth. A one eyed horse that bucks has no monetary value. There was a beautiful one eyed, well trained horse in its teens, advertised as beginner safe, listed at a very low price, on our local Facebook horse page for two weeks. Do you know how many people were interested? Zero.

If, and at this point I doubt it will ever happen, Salty ever became too dangerous to ride or handle, I would be faced with giving him away for free. That's how the OP ended up in her dangerous situation with an unknown horse with dangerous behaviors. I would absolutely not pass a dangerous horse on to someone who could be seriously injured. Unpredictable horses can kill people. 

The other option would be to give him to someone who would try to train it out of him, possibly with increasingly unkind methods. I would never send my horse to someone who would try to beat him, spur him, tie him down and break his spirit to cure his bucking. He is very well trained. It (his bucking or his blindness) is not a training issue.

Even if I could find an appropriate home, there's no guarantee with any horse that it would be a permanent home. As soon as the new owner couldn't afford him or lost their interest, he would likely end up back at an auction. A one eyed horse isn't going to be bought by anyone but a kill buyer. Pull up one of the kill pen sites and look at all the horses that someone used to love, but who were sold down the line. 

My horse will never end up packed onto a semi trailer with hundreds of other scared, sick, injured, wild eyed horses who used to belong to someone, wondering where his herd and his people are. My horse will never stand for weeks in a hot, dusty corral in Mexico, smelling blood and death, thirsty and hungry, waiting for his skin to be loose enough to be easy to skin, wondering what happened to his herd and kind people.

Yep, I'm a cruel hearted b*tch. I won't pass on a horse that would hurt a human. I would never let my horse suffer so I could pretend I was sending him on to a life of rainbows and birthday parties when he's likely to go to a kill pen. If the time comes, I will stand next to my horse and comfort him as he goes to sleep so I can suffer and cry so he doesn't have to. Period. The end. Reality. There are worse ways for animals to suffer than death.

Luckily, my bet on Salty was a good one, like I said, his response to losing his eye saved him. All his past training, his willingness to please, his grit, his brave demeanor, and determination, have saved him. He will probably have a forever home with me. Not every bet will turn out like mine.

I really just posted my story so OP knows she is not the only one who has been faced with owning a horse that causes fear instead of joy. I don't think her horse is safe for her to own with her current skillset. She certainly does have the option of sending him, with full disclosure, to a more appropriate home. Sometimes free horses are free for a reason. 

(Sorry to hijack the OP's post.)


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Any horse is capable of putting someone in the hospital. If your horse gets stung by bees while you are riding, you are likely to get hurt.

As for this particular case, it could be 1) too much energy 2) genuine fear 3) lack to training by both horse and rider. 

All horses need to be taught to whoa and whoa well. They need to know an emergency one rein stop. The rider needs to be able to practice this stop repeatedly, before something scary like cows show up. 

My horses are allowed a couple reactions if afraid- spook in place, spook 3 strides and stop, or stop and back up. If they try more than that, I as the rider must be able to shut the horse down with a one rein stop. This is where training comes in.

To the original poster- I am sorry this happened to you. You have a few choices from here. Do you want to give the horse to a more suitable person? Do you want to send the horse to a trainer? Can you afford to only ride with a professional instructor present? 

This horse is dangerous for you because you probably are making mistakes you do not realize you are making and your mother is not helping. You need to only handle this horse with a professional present. 

If you can't afford to do that, sell the horse or give it to someone who can handle the horse.

I hate seeing anyone give someone advice to put the horse down for what is a training issue. Even a well trained horse can have a bad day or take advantage of someone who doesn't know what they are doing. Because this horse is only exhibiting a natural reaction to a fearful stimulus.

If you were scared, I bet that horse was even more so. 

I have a very fearful horse I own. His fear is of people and the horrible things people did to him. I saved his life and put in the time it took to rehabilitate him. But if a beginner tries to ride him, he will panic and someone will get hurt. I can ride him safely because I know how to shut down a spook, I know what his triggers are and I am a professional. When I sell him, he will be microchipped and I will find someone who is suitable. He is becoming an excellent trail horse, but will never be for a beginner.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I will also add, before I move on to my merry Christmas celebrating... there are a lot of despicable people in the world of horses. Anyone who would take advantage of a horse crazy kid, dying to have her own horse, ready to put forth all her effort and money, ready to sacrifice her goals and dreams to help a horse out of a bad situation, is despicable.

I'm sorry you're faced with making such a difficult adult decision, Lydia. You have a good heart and you care deeply about horses. It's really not fair that this has happened to you. Best wishes as you resolve things, whatever you decide.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think if anyone has owned horses for any length of time has experienced this situation in one way or the other.

Whether it be you're the one who's over horsed or know someone who is. I know I have been. 
As someone who has been over horsed by a horse I was emotionally attached to it is hard to come to the realization that myself and the horse involved would be better off with someone handier. The horse can be used to his full potential and I would be better off physically by not getting hurt and my confidence as well. 
Anyone who has been in a bad wreck with a horse that chills you or ruins confidence knows it takes a longer to get it back than it did to wreck it and sometimes we never make it back to where we were. 

I'd hate to see this happen to this gal who sounds young and is just learning about horses.
I don't think this horse is dangerous, I just think he is too much for her at this point.


----------



## AndalusionTales (Dec 25, 2018)

It sounds from the posts like both of you need a bit of help. 

Firstly, be proud of yourself! You are the only one who kept a cool head during this. 

Second, Sometimes, moms need to be put on a time out until they can calm down. She needs to really understand that her nervousness, tone of voice and body language with Chase escalated Chase’s fear. 

Chase was frightened at first from the cows spooking him BUT he calmed down at first enough for you to lead him away but he was still afraid enough that he jerked away from you and your mom was freaking out again so that spooked Chase even more. 

No one got hurt, thankfully and if Chase was a bad horse someone would have gotten hurt. 

It sounds like you both need a bit of training. Chase needs to learn how not to spook so much and you need to learn how to help him do that. Sending him away for training might help Chase but it isn’t going to teach you anything. Let’s face it, these things can happen with any horse. A horse spooking is a part of being around horses.

My suggestion is to either ask around the barn to see if someone with more experience would be willing to work with both of you. If not, you can always offer a half lease on him for someone who is a more experienced rider that’s used to handling horses that spook or have training under their belt.

Since you would only be half leasing every month you can interview the person and ask if they will work with both you and him and offer to drop the leasing fee for the days they do.

This gives you someone who can help you, you wouldn’t be alone so your mom can sit further away and maybe read a book.

Both you and Chase need to start learning basic ground work together and Chase needs to have some desensitizing work done with him.

Now if Chase is a LOT of horse to handle all of the time, you might be able to do a trade for a calmer school horse. Call around and explain the situation. Horse people usually know someone out there who will help you. It may be at the cost of classes to learn how to train your horse but you really should learn that anyways.

Good luck with Chase in whatever you decide is best for both of you and don’t feel bad. We all started out somewhere and learned just like you are. You handled it very well. From jumping off as quickly as you did to removing him to a calmer place to releasing him in the paddock. You have very good instincts about what Chase needed with the knowledge you are working with. Don’t get discouraged.


----------



## HaylsSnow (Aug 27, 2018)

First off, you should be very proud!! You sounded like you were very calm in this situation and I love that you’re being very realistic about this situation and you are coming for help from other riders. I would, personally, send him to someone to get him over his fear of cattle and maybe calm him down. Once he would get back, I would see how he does, and if there was little to no change and is still too much to handle, I would consider selling him. Im sorry this happened, but I do believe that everything happens for a reason and everything that happens prepares you and makes you a better horse-person!! ❤ good luck


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

This isn't about cows. This is about a horse that reacted to something new in a way that scared you--- right now it's cows. Next time it could be a passing truck on the road, or a motorbike or a bag blowing across the field. The cows are the symptom, not the problem. The fact that this horse scared you is a red flag, and I think your decision to sell him is the right one. You do not have a good support system at this barn, your trainer isn't a trainer, and it sounds like moving to a better barn and taking lessons with a decent trainer twice a week so you and this horse can grow together isn't an option. There is no harm in admitting a horse is too much for you and your current situation and moving him along to a more suitable home. You need something safe, sane, and fun. Chase isn't that horse for you.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Cedar & Salty said:


> Yep, I'm a cruel hearted b*tch. I won't pass on a horse that would hurt a human. I would never let my horse suffer so I could pretend I was sending him on to a life of rainbows and birthday parties when he's likely to go to a kill pen. If the time comes, I will stand next to my horse and comfort him as he goes to sleep so I can suffer and cry so he doesn't have to. Period. The end. Reality. There are worse ways for animals to suffer than death.


I so agree with this. My mare is intense. She doesn't take kindly to people telling her what to do. And lord help you if you try to ride her with something that doesn't fit. She has laid down when the saddle wasn't correct. She's lucky she's with me and that I'm as understanding as I am. A trainer would have sent her down the line. And I know this is about horses, but I had to make the tough call on a dog I loved with every ounce of my heart. He was my first dog I owned myself. He HATED men, and always had. Clearly had been abused (couldn't so much as lift a newspaper without him cowering). He loved my husband, but that was about it. He was dog aggressive, cat aggressive, and had severe separation anxiety. We managed it as best we could. We prepared ENDLESSLY even before we were pregnant to have him ready for kids. But then he snapped at my infant son for crawling a few feet away. I was pregnant with my daughter. This dog had also recently bitten my BIL in the rear end. The decision was made. We had him put down two days later. We were beyond devastated. My in laws watched our son while we took him in. I had friends blow up at us. "Why didn't you rehome him?!" "Why not drop him off at the shelter?!" What shelter would rehome a dog that broke out of store bought crates? Bit people? Hated other animals? Why would anyone think that was a better alternative than being put down surrounded by the two people he loved the most in life? I've always said if push came to shove I'd rather put my mare down than sell her. She is a horse I could see killing someone if they forced her to do something.

OP, I think you're making a very wise decision. I would absolutely rehome this horse. I wouldn't give up on horses and riding in general, but this does not sound like a good partnership at all. There is no embarrassment in moving on from something that very well may end up in severe injuries. I wish you all the luck and support possible.


----------



## Northerngal (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been in similar situations myself. I'll never forget the day I cracked my helmet on a ride home from a friend. Same situation. I was Riding along fine when suddenly a few of my neighbors cattle charged out of the woods and into the open at the edge of the fence. (Stop by my page and visit Bella in the barn if you want the full story)


Bella is extremely prone to spooks and I'm usually ready for her since I know her triggers and can stop the spook before it starts. She'll freak out then calm back down just as fast when she does spook. She trusts me enough not to stay scared once she sees I'm not scared. In my case, Bella just needed to trust me more, I had only had her a month or so. She still spooks just as easily but never bolts like that or anything more than I can handle. My horses live in a pen adjacent to our cattle pasture. Bella was raised and trained by a working rancher who introduced her to cattle and ranch roping. she's not scared of cows, she's flighty. I wouldn't recommend her to any inexperienced rider. I can handle her as I have been handling horses since I was old enough to walk. 


My advice to any rider is that if your horse is too much for you, get rid of it. And by that I mean sell it to someone who can make something of it. And don't expect a cheap horse to be any good.
My sister had a headstrong horse that was way too much for her, she was way to "nice" and let him get away with things out of fear. She sold him locally and although his spirit hasn't changed a bit his new owner doesn't let him get away with anything and can handle his constant habit of rearing. The gelding is now a cow horse on a working ranch rather than a danger to an inexperienced rider. same with another horse I know but that's a story for another day.


There's also times when a horse needs to be put down for their own sake and the sake of their handlers. It's not cruel. It's necessary. It's definitely best to rehome a horse before inexperienced handling ruins it to the point where it is necessary to put it down. 


When you go through a scary fall like that, you can pick yourself up and get through stronger and often the trials teach you something you'd never know otherwise. For me, it strengthened my relationship with my horse. 


It's either that or you can let the falls define you and give up. Selling a horse isn't giving up. It's moving on knowing that it's best for yourself and the horse.


----------

